# What exactly does SPD mean?



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

So I have a couple sets of pedals. Shimano SPD 520 and SPD 540. I use them because they combine biking and walking pretty well, what with the edges on my shoes to sort of bury the cleat. I always though that the SPD name meant the design and that any pedal called SPD would fit my cleats. So, I'm thinking that if someone asks, I just say “I use Shimano SPD pedals and that's that”. Well now I see Shimano SPD-SL which are clearly road pedals and not compatible with my cleats. I'm confused.
note:OK, I've known this for a while but I'm stuck in the house sort of snow bound now.


----------



## broschb (Jun 22, 2008)

*Shimano Pedaling Dynamics*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shimano_Pedaling_Dynamics


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

broschb said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shimano_Pedaling_Dynamics


And it also sounds like speedy if you read the letters


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*I think this clears it up*



broschb said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shimano_Pedaling_Dynamics


So, from what I read on Wikipedia, I am of the conclusion that it originally signified a specific pedal design but then (I'm guessing here) it became so popular that Shimano decided to use it for advertizing on other types of pedals and now it is just a name used to sell products, not really signifying anything specific anymore....


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

And all this time I thought it meant Shimano PAIN Device....


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

What exactly does SPD mean?

Well, the exact translation is a little hard to explain, but basically,,,

Crap.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

martinrjensen said:


> So, from what I read on Wikipedia, I am of the conclusion that it originally signified a specific pedal design but then (I'm guessing here) it became so popular that Shimano decided to use it for advertizing on other types of pedals and now it is just a name used to sell products, not really signifying anything specific anymore....


Huh? It _signifies_ a particular type of cleat to pedal interface created by Shimano and used on their pedals and many others make compatible pedals/cleats. SPD-SL is the new road pedal product and plain ol' SPD is still used on Shimano's mountain bike pedal line (that many of us also use on our road bikes and cross bikes)


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, the pedals are fine, I just have a problem with the name


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

pacificaslim said:


> Huh? It _signifies_ a particular type of cleat to pedal interface created by Shimano and used on their pedals and many others make compatible pedals/cleats. SPD-SL is the new road pedal product and plain ol' SPD is still used on Shimano's mountain bike pedal line (that many of us also use on our road bikes and cross bikes)


Well, SPD _signified_ one particular cleat-pedal interface in the past, but with the introduction of SPD-SL, it no longer does. Now there are two SPD interfaces. That reduces the acronym SPD to a marketing term only, which applies to two completely different cleat-pedal interfaces. That's confusing to those not in the know already. martinrjensen has a point.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

There are three SPD pedal and cleat interfaces, but one has been rendered obsolete by Shimano, SPD-R.


----------

